# stakeholders = συμμέτοχοι, (ΕΛΕΤΟ) συμφεροντούχοι



## sarant (Sep 7, 2008)

Σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ (και, μα το καταπνάρ του λ'μου σ' δεν είν' αυτό που βάζ' ο νους: εννοώ το Προζ!) μπήκε ο όρος stakeholders και όπως μπήκε βγήκε, εννοώ η ερωτήτρια το βρήκε στο γλωσσάρι ως "ενδιαφερόμενοι (ενδιαφερόμενοι κυκλοι συμφερόντων)".

Δεν μ' αρέσει η απόδοση, είτε η μία που είναι συχνή είτε η άλλη (η εντός παρενθέσεως) που είναι φριχτή. Σκέφτομαι και λέω, πως ένας νέος όρος όπως το stakeholders (αν και νέος ήταν προ δεκαετίας, αλλά τέλος πάντων) θέλει μια νέα απόδοση, όχι το 'ενδιαφερόμενοι'. Και επειδή είναι υπαινιγμός για το shareholders, εγώ προσπαθώ, αν και ελαφρώς φωνή βοώντος, να λανσάρω το "συμμέτοχοι" παίζοντας με το "μέτοχοι".

Εσείς πώς το βάζετε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Άριστα πράττεις. Και φοβερή συγκυρία. Την είχα τη λέξη προχτές σε μετάφραση που δεν μπορώ να μεταφέρω εδώ το περιεχόμενό της. Σκέφτηκα, προς στιγμήν, να βάλω το «συμμέτοχοι», αλλά μετά φοβήθηκα ότι δεν έχει τριφτεί αρκετά ο όρος (υπάρχει δηλαδή ο φόβος να μην καταλάβει ο άλλος τι εννοείς).

Υπάρχει στην Βικιπαιδεία πολύ καλή εγγραφή με τα μεταφράσματα:

συμμέτοχοι
κοινωνικοί μέτοχοι
εμπλεκόμενοι
ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη
ομάδες ενδιαφερομένων

Θα πρόσθετα και το «εμπλεκόμενες ομάδες» που έχει αρκετά ευρήματα και κάνει σαφές ότι αναφερόμαστε σε ομάδες πληθυσμού (όταν αναφερόμαστε σε ομάδες πληθυσμού).


----------



## sarant (Sep 8, 2008)

Αυτό που περιπλέκει το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν είναι πάντοτε σαφής ο ορισμός του αγγλικού. Σε ένα βιβλίο που είχα κάποτε, όριζε τους stakeholders ως όλους όσους (σιγά μη βάλω όλους όσοι) θα επηρεαστούν αν κλείσει η επιχείρηση, δηλ. ακόμη και ο περιπτεράς της γωνίας, αφού θα χάσει τη μισή πελατεία του. Άλλοτε όμως η έννοια είναι πιο στενή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Γι' αυτό είναι καλή η πρόταση να υπάρχει μια λέξη σαν τους _συμμέτοχους_ που θα κουβαλά και όλη την ασάφεια του αγγλικού. Αλλά πρέπει να διαδοθεί πρώτα, για να μη βρεθούμε από την ασάφεια στην παρανόηση.


----------



## Elena (Sep 8, 2008)

sarant said:


> Και επειδή είναι υπαινιγμός για το shareholders, εγώ προσπαθώ, αν και ελαφρώς φωνή βοώντος, να λανσάρω το "συμμέτοχοι" παίζοντας με το "μέτοχοι".



Και πολύ καλά κάνεις. (Μια χαρά παραδοσιακή είναι η απόδοση -και λημματογραφημένη.)

(Νίκο, τι τριβή; Εδώ το έχει ο (σχεδόν) προπολεμικός Χ-Σ στο «stake-/stakeholder». Θα σε μαλώσω. Μία που εδώ δεν πήρες θέση, κι άλλη μία για το... «εμπλεκόμενες ομάδες». Φρίκη. Πού είναι οι ομάδες; Σε μποτιλιάρισμα; Ή στο γήπεδο; )

Υπάρχει σχετικό σημείωμα εδώ:

http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=8617.0


(Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς γίνεται με τους συνδέσμους προς τα εκεί και τους συνδέσμους προς τα εδώ, αλλά μια κι αναφέρομαι σε δικά μου γραφόμενα και σε συζήτηση με το Θεόδωρο -ο οποίος όπως κι εγώ γράφει κι εκεί κι εδώ- δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα. Ελπίζω να μη δημιουργώ πρόβλημα με την παράθεση συνδέσμου ούτε στους από 'κεί, ούτε στους από 'δώ.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι ο [δεύτερος] Νίκος (γι' αυτό έχουμε τα χρηστώνυμα, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε, αλλά πού εσύ...):

Γύρευε γιατί δεν ψήφισα τότε. Αλλά εξήγησα ότι πρέπει να κρίνουμε το κείμενο και το κοινό της μετάφρασης και να δοκιμάσουμε το «συμμέτοχοι» ή όχι. Εγώ στην προχτεσινή μου μετάφραση έκρινα ότι μπορούσε να παρεξηγηθεί. Μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος, αλλά δεν κινούμαστε σε όλα τα φόρουμ και σε όλα τα σαλόνια, για να ξέρουμε ποιοι νεολογισμοί έχουν μπει σε συγκεκριμένες ομάδες. Εδώ την αειφορία ρωτάνε ακόμα τι σημαίνει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 8, 2008)

Οι διαφωνίες μου:

stakeholders είναι οι μέτοχοι, οι εργαζόμενοι, οι προμηθευτές και η κοινωνία.

Ο όρος _συμμέτοχοι _είναι πιο ενεργητικός από τον όρο _ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη_, (αυτός είναι ο όρος που γνωρίζω εγώ), ο οποίος καλύπτει κάθε βαθμό δυνατότητας παρέμβασης: από τον υψηλό των δύο πρώτων κατηγοριών, μέχρι τον χαμηλότερο της τέταρτης.


----------



## Elena (Sep 8, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Ο όρος _συμμέτοχοι _είναι πιο ενεργητικός από τον όρο _ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη_, [...]



Έχεις δίκιο. Όπως και το «involved partie(s)» είναι λιγότερο ενεργητικό από το «stakeholder(s)», ενώ ακόμα πιο «παθητικό» είναι το «interested parties».


(Όπως και το «have a stake in» είναι πιο έντονο από το «have an interest in»...)

Επειδή πρόσφατα έπεσα στα MSPs 
με το «multi-stakeholder» να αποδίδεται συνήθως ως «πολυμερής(-είς)» ή «όλων των εμπλεκομένων (sic) μερών», θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να δω πώς αλλιώς έχει αποδοθεί -αν το έχει συναντήσει κάποιος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2008)

Elena said:


> Επειδή πρόσφατα έπεσα στα MSPs με το «multi-stakeholder» να αποδίδεται συνήθως ως «πολυμερής(-είς)» ή «όλων των εμπλεκομένων (sic) μερών», θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να δω πώς αλλιώς έχει αποδοθεί -αν το έχει συναντήσει κάποιος.[/COLOR]



Καλημέρα. Η ομορφιά των μονολεκτικών όρων είναι ότι μπορούν ύστερα να ακολουθήσουν τη γλώσσα-πηγή σε ακροβασίες με τη λέξη. Αν και χρησιμοποιείται διαφορετικά, το «πολυσυμμετοχικός» ίσως θα ταίριαζε (αν και δεν γνωρίζω από MSPs).


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Μια κι έπεσα πάνω του σήμερα, να συμπληρώσω κι εγώ ότι προτιμώ τα _ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη_ ως απόδοση. Θεωρώ ότι είναι το πιο ακριβές, ξεκάθαρο και πλήρες όσον αφορά τις διάφορες σημασιολογικές αποχρώσεις του αγγλικού όρου.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 2, 2010)

Πάντως στα μαρκετίστικα κείμενα που το συναντάω δεν πάει καθόλου να βάλω "συμμέτοχοι", ενώ το "ενδιαφερόμενοι" κολλάει καλύτερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι συνήθως το έχεις δίπλα στους shareholders, οπότε έχεις δύο (συμ)μέτοχους πλάι-πλάι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

Πρέπει να προσθέσουμε κάπου και τον όρο που προτείνει η ΕΛΕΤΟ και χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι που την παρακολουθούν: *συμφεροντούχοι*.


Με την ευκαιρία, ας δούμε και μια περιγραφή της διαφοράς ανάμεσα σε _shareholder_ και _stakeholder_ (αν και έχει πει ο κόμης κάτι με δύο λόγια):

Shareholders are stakeholders in a corporation, but stakeholders are not always shareholders. A shareholder owns part of a company through stock ownership, while a stakeholder is interested in the performance of a company for reasons other than just stock appreciation.

Stakeholders could be:

employees who, without the company, would not have jobs
bondholders who would like a solid performance from the company and, therefore, a reduced risk of default
customers who may rely on the company to provide a particular good or service
suppliers who may rely on the company to provide a consistent revenue stream
​

Τέλος: μη σας πτοεί τι γράφει ο τίτλος. Δεν είναι θέσφατο.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 2, 2010)

Τότε μπορείς να προσθέσεις και άλλες επιλογές; Γιατί απόξω φαίνεται ψιλοθέσφατο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2010)

Μιλώντας για εταιρείες. Γιατί υπάρχει και η γενικότερη χρήση του όρου, όπως π.χ. εδώ:
http://www.carnegieendowment.org/events/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail&id=998


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

kapa18 said:


> Τότε μπορείς να προσθέσεις και άλλες επιλογές; Γιατί απόξω φαίνεται ψιλοθέσφατο.


Αν απόξω τού φαίνεται του άλλου κούκλα, ας μην προχωρήσει παραμέσα. Αλλά έτσι μπορεί να διαλέξει την πανούκλα. Στις αναζητήσεις του Google, αν βάλεις μια αγγλική λέξη και μια ελληνική που νομίζεις ότι κάνει, θα πάρεις ευρήματα από τόπους, όπου όμως μπορεί να καταδικάζουν τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση. Αν η πληροφορία που θα πάρεις επικυρώνει ή θυμίζει κάτι που γνωρίζεις με βεβαιότητα, όλα καλά. Αλλιώς, απαιτείται να προχωρήσεις παραμέσα, να κρίνεις τι γράφει ο άλλος.

Αυτό είναι η μία διάσταση. Η άλλη, που θα εξηγεί γιατί δεν θα ήθελα τώρα να προσθέσω κι άλλα στον τίτλο, θέλει περισσότερη φλυαρία. Και, trust me, δεν θέλεις να φλυαρήσω άλλο.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 2, 2010)

Stakeholders;

Χμμ.

Νιτερεσούχοι;


----------



## Chimera (Mar 2, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μια κι έπεσα πάνω του σήμερα, να συμπληρώσω κι εγώ ότι προτιμώ τα _ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη_ ως απόδοση. Θεωρώ ότι είναι το πιο ακριβές, ξεκάθαρο και πλήρες όσον αφορά τις διάφορες σημασιολογικές αποχρώσεις του αγγλικού όρου.



Κι εγώ αυτό προτιμώ, κι ας συμπίπτει με τον όρο _interested parties_ - (γιατί μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι η μητρική μου γλώσσα με προδίδει στους σύγχρονους όρους;  )


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Νιτερεσούχοι;


Είσαι ένα βήμα από το _συμφεροντούχοι_ της ΕΛΕΤΟ. (Και δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι και κάτι που θεραπεύεται. :) )


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2010)

Δε θέλω νάχω ζάλες
με ξένα νιτερέσα. :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πρέπει να προσθέσουμε κάπου και τον όρο που προτείνει η ΕΛΕΤΟ και χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι που την παρακολουθούν: *συμφεροντούχοι*.


Μ' έκανες κι ένιωσα μεγάλη ανακούφιση, γιατί ακριβώς αυτό ετοιμαζόμουν να ρίξω σαν ιδέα, αλλά...φοβόμουν. Ώσπου έφτασα σ' αυτό το ποστ. Ουφ! Άσχετα που πολυσυμφεροντουχικές συνεργασίες, είναι άθλιο...


----------



## sarant (Mar 3, 2010)

Κάποιος συνάδελφος στις Βρυξέλλες ελετίζει αγρίως:
γενικό πλατύβαθρο συζήτησης όπου συμμετέχουν όλοι οι συμφεροντούχοι του πυρηνικού τομέα


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

sarant said:


> Κάποιος συνάδελφος στις Βρυξέλλες ελετίζει αγρίως


Τον έχω εντοπίσει αυτόν και τον παρακολουθώ με τρυφερότητα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

sarant said:


> γενικό πλατύβαθρο συζήτησης όπου συμμετέχουν όλοι οι συμφεροντούχοι του πυρηνικού τομέα


Πες το έτσι, να καταλάβουμε!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

Σήμερα αναγκάστηκα -για συντακτικούς λόγους και για να ρέει το κείμενο- να χρησιμοποιήσω τους συμμέτοχους (μία λέξη). Δεν ήταν τόσο άσχημο τελικά (κάπως σαν κοτόπουλο)...


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2010)

sarant said:


> γενικό πλατύβαθρο συζήτησης όπου συμμετέχουν όλοι οι συμφεροντούχοι του πυρηνικού τομέα


Αυτό το πλατύβαθρο δεν ξέρω καν τι αποδίδει (κρυπτικό έχει γίνει αυτό το νήμα), αλλά για το επίμαχο: θα 'ταν δηλαδή καλό να έλεγε 'όπου συμμετέχουν όλοι οι συμμέτοχοι'; Και το participant θα γίνει υποχρεωτικά 'συμμετέχων', μετοχή ενεστώτα, για να αδειάσει χώρος για το συμμέτοχος με τη νέα αυτή σημασία, που πρέπει να θυμίζει το 'μέτοχος' για να μας πάει στο stakeholder, όχι δηλ. μέσω του stake αλλά μέσω του συνειρμού που προκαλεί με το share(holder); Κομμάτι ακροβατικά μου φαίνονται όλα αυτά. Το 'συμφεροντούχος' μπορεί να είναι λίγο μπουλουκομπουλντόκ αλλά λέει αυτό που πρέπει να δηλωθεί, ότι δηλ. υπάρχει μερίδιο σ' ένα κοινό συμφέρον.

Το 'συμμετέχουν όλοι οι συμμέτοχοι' δε με πάει πιο μακριά από τους μετόχους που είναι απλώς συν-μέτοχοι, όπως όλοι οι ιδιοκτήτες μιας πολυκατοικίας είναι συνιδιοκτήτες. Δηλ. οι 'συμμέτοχοι' πάλι απλοί μέτοχοι είναι (shareholders), απλώς είναι μέτοχοι στην _ίδια_ εταιρεία ή στο ίδιο ό,τι άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2010)

Costas said:


> Αυτό το πλατύβαθρο δεν ξέρω καν τι αποδίδει


Platform, τι άλλο; :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2010)

Α, μάλιστα! Όπου έχουμε μια λέξη, αλλά πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να την πετάξουμε στα σκουπίδια και να φτιάξουμε μιαν άλλη...


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2010)

Κώστα είσαι αρνητικός. Η μία λέξη (πλατφόρμα) είναι ξενική και δεν μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με άλλες, ενώ το πλατύβαθρο που είναι ελληνικό δίνει κομψούς όρους: πλατυβαθροστρεφής, πλατυβαθροπαγής, πλατυβαθροστεγής, διαπλατυβαθρικός.
(Πλάκα κάνω, βέβαια)


----------



## Themis (Mar 7, 2010)

Κυρίως, το πλατύβαθρο δίνει στενόβαθρο και, κατ' επέκταση, υψίβαθρο και χαμηλόβαθρο.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 23, 2012)

Επανέρχομαι στους συμφεροντούχους (Παναΐα μ') λόγω ευρωπαϊκών προγραμμάτων. Επειδή ο όρος stakeholders γίνεται όλο και συχνότερος σε ευρωπαϊκά κείμενα, φοβάμαι πως δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση από την κατά περίπτωση απόδοση. Νομίζω πως ο αγγλικός όρος έχει αποκτήσει ένα εύρος το οποίο καμιά από τις εδώ λύσεις δεν μπορεί να καλύψει. Σε κάποια συμφραζόμενα πρόκειται για συμμετόχους, για άτομα ή ομάδες δηλαδή που έχουν ενεργό συμμετοχή στο πράγμα για το οποίο μιλάμε, σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα πρόκειται για απλούς ενδιαφερομένους, δηλαδή για άτομα ή ομάδες που έχουν απλώς κάποια σχέση με το πράγμα για το οποίο μιλάμε, σε τρίτα συμφραζόμενα, τέλος, πρόκειται για μια ενδιάμεση κατηγορία, άτομα ή ομάδες με _αναμενόμενη _συμμετοχή, ακόμη και αν δεν την έχουν ακόμη. 

Μωρέ μήπως οι συμφεροντούχοι είναι η απλούστερη λύση τελικά;


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Μωρέ μήπως οι συμφεροντούχοι είναι η απλούστερη λύση τελικά;


Οι προτάσεις της ΕΛΕΤΟ είναι συνήθως θέμα «αγκαλιάσματος»: ποιοι θα τις υιοθετήσουν, ποιοι θα τις διαδώσουν, πόσα ευρήματα θα βγουν στο Γκουγκλ, πόσες φορές θα πρέπει να τις ακούσουμε μέχρι να τις συνηθίσουμε. Αν έχουν λογική και κάνουν τη δουλειά καλύτερα απ' ό,τι άλλο κυκλοφορεί, είναι φυσικό να επικρατήσουν κάποια στιγμή. Ή να έχουν το δικό τους κοινό, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Οπότε ας γίνει το βήμα να μπει το stakeholder = συμφεροντούχος στην ΙΑΤΕ, να μας λυθούν κι εμάς τα χέρια. ;)


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2012)

Παρόλο που το συμμέτοχος είναι (και) δική μου πρόταση, δέχομαι ότι το συμφεροντούχος λύνει χέρια και προβλήματα. Βέβαια, όσο ο όρος καθιερώνεται στα αγγλικά και επεκτείνεται, τόσο η ετυμολογική διαφάνεια γίνεται μπούμερανγκ στα ελληνικά. Μακάρι να τους λέγαμε "κατραβίκους", να μη θυμίζουν τίποτα σε κανέναν.


----------



## Themis (Aug 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε ας γίνει το βήμα να μπει το stakeholder = συμφεροντούχος στην ΙΑΤΕ, να μας λυθούν κι εμάς τα χέρια.


Υπάρχει ήδη, όχι από μόνο του αλλά σε σύμφραση από γερή πηγή [Κανονισμός (ΕΕ) αριθ. 1095/2010 σχετικά με τη σύσταση Ευρωπαϊκής Εποπτικής Αρχής (Ευρωπαϊκή Αρχή Κινητών Αξιών και Αγορών)]:
EN Securities and Markets Stakeholder Group
EL Ομάδα Συμφεροντούχων Κινητών Αξιών και Αγορών 
FR groupe des parties intéressées au secteur financier
Μου κάνει όμως εντύπωση που δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ο _συμμέτοχος_, ενώ είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχει κι αυτό χρησιμοποιηθεί σε νομοθετικά κείμενα.


----------

